# Badger V



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What problems have you folks ran into. I installed one a couple of weeks ago, and it jammed. It's clear, but feels like a bearing dragging.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

None, the badger5 is a great unit for the money IMO.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A few years back we had a few bad ones. The housing split,looked like from the screws were over torqued. No other out of the ordinary problems. I use them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Must have been a bad one got through.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

The chambers rust very fast . I'm using the Evolution series now ,, once ya show the customer the rust in their old one and tell of the stainless in the new ones ,,, they usually say yes to the $$


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> The chambers rust very fast . I'm using the Evolution series now ,, once ya show the customer the rust in their old one and tell of the stainless in the new ones ,,, they usually say yes to the $$


I ask about the Evolution, but it cost twice as much.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I ask about the Evolution, but it cost twice as much.


 True ,,, hard sell now a days .


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Never a problem with the Badger V. Unjammed many that were over 10 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Never a problem with the Badger V. Unjammed many that were over 10 years old and still going strong.


Any that were that old at least by the ones I see are toothless! :whistling2:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Most badger 5's I replace are about 5-7 years old. I like them, as Greenplum said a good disposal for the $. I mostly use the 3/4 hp now as a replacement, there only about 30$ more and have some SS parts.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the Evolution Pro Compact myself, but I only seem to sell one of those for every 20 of the Badgers I install. I need a better tactic to move the Evolutions. 

The problem with the Badger 1 or 5, is that as a plumber, we can tell that they stopped working properly long ago, but the homeowners don't seem to grasp that the little white circles on the outside of the disposer mean it should have been changed years ago.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Any that were that old at least by the ones I see are toothless! :whistling2:


Most of their owners are THAT old and toothless too, but they don't want to be put out to pasture either. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to say that insinkerator built a product (Emerson - makes the same electric components for ridgid I believe) and they are the last of the few products on the market that you can see some notable longevity in their product, stories of some of them lasting 13 years.

I upsell a ton of those evolution series disposals, a great improvement. I like the air switch idea completely as well.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Badger 5's are great for the money as stated. Most of the ones I change out are 10 plus years old, usualy corroded and leaking. I will put one in my house after the pathetic 1/3 hp Whirlaway dies.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

My favorite thing about ISE disposals is the way they mount to the sink. The ring can be a PITA to snap in place if ya don't install alot of them, but after a while it's get's easy. Most other brands now seem to have copied or bought ISE's design. I can remember a few years back installing a wasteking (I think that's what it was) and the plastic mounting bracket was junk.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> My favorite thing about ISE disposals is the way they mount to the sink. The ring can be a PITA to snap in place if ya don't install alot of them, but after a while it's get's easy. Most other brands now seem to have copied or bought ISE's design. I can remember a few years back installing a wasteking (I think that's what it was) and the plastic mounting bracket was junk.


 That snap ring you refered to can be a real pain; Pasco or somebody makes a sleeved tool that guides that ring into place with little effort. I haven't seen one in awhile, but I'm sure there still for sale. Also I use a small hydraulic bottle jack for the heavier disposals to help connect the disposal to the adapter. Makes the big R2D2 robot models a breeze.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I tell my customers they are better off with out a garbage disposal. They should start a composite heap or get a trash compacter.

I am very disappointed in the Evolution series I had many that where DOA right out of the box. And the fact the big box stores sell them cheaper than my supply houses do doesn't help at all.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

All I can say about the B5 is there only good for rentals properties, other then that there junk.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its the best 100.00 disoposal made. Its a great entry level disposal as is the badger 1's. They have a pretty good warranty.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Swapped it out, new one seems fine.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes here on B5


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> That snap ring you refered to can be a real pain; Pasco or somebody makes a sleeved tool that guides that ring into place with little effort. I haven't seen one in awhile, but I'm sure there still for sale.


As pauliplumber says, once you've practiced on enough ISE garbs you get so snapping those rings on is trivially easy. No tools required - just fingers. Nothin to it. When I was a newb apprentice I found them difficult, but not anymore.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

For a few bucks more I'll sell a homeowner a Badger V XP, but generally most of my sales are the Evolution. Have sold a few Batch Feeds, them things will most eat anything you can jam in them..


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Badger Evo: 
* 1725 RPM
* Some stainless parts
* 7 Year Warranty
* Has a clever hex shaft to free a locked rotor
* $ 254

Waste King Legend 1 HP
* Mounts to competitor flanges
* 2600 RPM permanent magnet motor
* All stainless grinding components
* Lifetime Warranty
* Does not need a hex shaft because rotor doesnt hava a problem lockiing 
* $199

I vote Waste King.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> Badger Evo:
> * 1725 RPM
> * Some stainless parts
> * 7 Year Warranty
> ...


Didn't know this ,,,, makes one wonder . Thank You !


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Every waste king I've ever seen was leaking at the mounting bracket or sounded like an outboard boat motor running full speed. My customers hate them while they had them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The Bager V I replaced is doing the same thing. Locked up under a light load and is arcing. The house was struck by lightning recently. I think something is going on with the elect. system.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> The Bager V I replaced is doing the same thing. Locked up under a light load and is arcing. The house was struck by lightning recently. I think something is going on with the elect. system.


 Have you checked the voltage and amperage? I would do that if you go back.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Have you checked the voltage and amperage? I would do that if you go back.


I checked the voltage when I replaced the last one. I am guessing a problem with amps also. HO is having a elect. come check the system.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

What type wire is it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> What type wire is it?


Uh. 12-2 w/ground


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Never had a problem with the Badger 5 untill buying them at chepo. Missing parts boxes never looked opened. One was missing the tail pipe
another time the mounting gasket.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

These came from my supplier Some kind of elect. leak somewhere.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Home Despot charges about 30% more than the supply house does for a Badger 5.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Home Despot charges about 30% more than the supply house does for a Badger 5.


 What do you pay for them?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> What do you pay for them?


about 67 bucks. HD wants 99.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Every waste king I've ever seen was leaking at the mounting bracket or sounded like an outboard boat motor running full speed. My customers hate them while they had them.


They make a metal mount that doesn't have the leaking problem, they are loud though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Never had a problem with the Badger 5 untill buying them at chepo. Missing parts boxes never looked opened. One was missing the tail pipe
> another time the mounting gasket.


Ahh the beauty of having a strapping machine in the store...

It didn't look like it had been opened...:laughing:

I open every box I buy there to check the parts for that reason...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> What do you pay for them?


What do YOU pay for them?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm paying $79.33


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> What do YOU pay for them?


 50-60.00 range.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

I installed a Badger 5 XP today,has 3/4 h.p. motor with a 3 year in home warranty cost was $105.00.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Elect. found the source of my elect. leak. Squirrel had nibbled on one leg of the house service.


----------

